# Japanese Banks in trouble



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Following the problems in the sub-prime lending market in America and the run on Northern Rock in the UK, uncertainty has now hit Japan. 

In the last 7 days Origami Bank has folded, Sumo Bank has gone belly up and Bonsai Bank announced plans to cut some of its branches. 

Yesterday, it was announced that Karaoke Bank is up for sale and will likely go for a song while today shares in Kamikaze Bank were suspended after they nose-dived. 

While Samurai Bank are soldiering on following sharp cutbacks, Ninja Bank are reported to have taken a hit, but they remain in the black. 

Furthermore, 500 staff at Karate Bank got the chop and analysts report that there is something fishy going on at Sushi Bank where it is feared that staff may get a raw deal.

MHS...Rob


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Moved to "jokes and trivia", along with the other, identical posts. Keep up, Rob :wink:

Gerald


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Damn ... didn't look down here Gerald  Checked off-topic as that should have been where it was as it is topical :wink: Oh, well slap my wrists  


Thanks Gerald :wink: 

MHS...Rob


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

don't you mean off-topical Rob? :lol:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

bognormike said:


> don't you mean off-topical Rob? :lol:


  Yeah Mike that as well :lol:

I had it sent to me via email, I thought with announcement about the Asian banks and their woes it was topical.

Might as well laugh at this financial crisis stuff, because worrying about it won't do any good!

MHS...Rob


----------

